

Mozilla Co Founder resigns as CEO, after gay marriage ban - webandrew
http://www.techcomunication.com/mozilla-co-founder-resigns-as-ceo-after-gay-marriage-ban/

======
freespeechdead
So the guy supports a law that was passed. Doesn't that mean a lot of people
who care about these things agree with him?

I find it difficult to believe this article. Any confirmation?

